# Not knitting but thought I would share something else I have been doing



## suelou

These bags I get from my local woolworths store and then add the pretty yo yos and sell them and donate a % to local aged care facilities .


----------



## Cdambro

Very nice.


----------



## Carlavine

Very cute! I think I have a few burlap bags very similar to this. I didn't know what to do with them. Thanks for the idea. Did you stencil on the leaves and trunk or did you free hand paint them on? Nice job!


----------



## Mary Ellen Riggs

Very Nice, thanks for sharring, most of us that knit also do other crafts.

Mary Ellen
MI USA


----------



## fibermcgivver

Nice! You have made a plain bag look high-end! :thumbup:


----------



## Kay Knits

What a cute idea.


----------



## edithann

Nice idea...very pretty!
:thumbup:


----------



## crafterwantabe

Very cute!!!!


----------



## charliesaunt

Very nice....I don't know if we still have a Woolworth's here in the USA...it seems everything is big bulk stores or Walmart.

I loved Woolworth's. They had a lunch counter and on Wednesday had the best meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Sorry to digress from the subject but the mention of Woolworth's brought back that memory...comfort food.


----------



## Naneast

Love your bags! Well done... :thumbup:


----------



## Tapraol

Very pretty bags!


----------



## mattie cat

These would sell well here as state has outlawed plastics bags and stores charge 10 cent for a paper one. I have been using cloth bags for a long time but many have not. Very creative of you.


----------



## kiwiannie

Very pretty work,what a great idea.


----------



## suelou

Thanks for your kind comments . The leaves are on the bags and there is writing underneath the yo yos .Our woolworths are supermarkets now we used to have the department type but not for a long time. We also used to have Coles department stores and they had the cafe in them as a matter of fact that was my first job ,I loved it had my yellow uniform with my little cap ,Omg that seems like such a long time ago lol. I purchase the bags for $2.00 then do my thing resell for $10.00 and give $2.00 Fromm each to aged care so I make a little but am putting a little back into the community.


----------



## Janana

Love them. What a nice idea. They are pretty and useful.


----------



## Sine

What a great project--and so nice of you to donate part of the proceeds to your local aged care facility.


----------



## brdlvr27

I wish you were closer because I love your bags. We do not have a Woolworths at all around here but I love your idea and your bags are so cute.


----------



## jeannemarie

Love your bags... Nice idea. You could stencil the leaves on if need be...just an idea


----------



## Luckylady7929

I love the yoyo's what a great idea


----------



## lynncarol33

Your bags are so nice. I love making yo-yos too!


----------



## iShirl

Very nice, all of them, but I'm partial to the shades of brown. What a great idea you had.


----------



## TammyK

Those are great! :thumbup:


----------



## supreetb

Very pretty bags !!!


----------



## cathy47

Well now I know what to do with all the YoYo's I made with intentions of making a quilt. I like this much better.


----------



## bane

Very creative. &#128077;


----------



## Miltongirl

Beautiful!!!


----------



## Aunty M

I really love these bags. Brilliant idea.


----------



## Ali9407

How does one make a yo, yo


----------



## Linda6594

That is a wonderful idea. They are beautiful.


----------



## kathycapp

I too have fond memories of Woolworths...remember the smell of nuts roasting and Brachs candies?


----------



## Mary Cardiff

Very Pretty,


----------



## rujam

They are beautiful. I would love to buy a couple from you. Can you PM me if it's possible?


----------



## Marge St Pete

Really nice.


----------



## snughollow

They are very nice. I remember all the pillow covers and quilts we used to do with those little circles.


----------



## lsatkow

Very pretty pattern with the yo-yo's.


----------



## Woodsywife

I remember Woolworths. Loved their ice cream sundaes at the lunch counter. Got great bargains. Miss them.


----------



## randiejg

Great idea, and nicely done.


----------



## hellokittyangel

What a fantastic idea!! The bags are adorable and unique. Great job!


----------



## mama879

Very creative. Love the bright colored ones makes me smile..


----------



## Strickliese

Great idea - your bags look good.


----------



## knitismything

Beautiful bags, we no longer have Woolworth stores in my area.


----------



## mopa2282

I really like them.


----------



## Lolliesue

Awesome!!!!


----------



## Neeterbug

Very, very nice. I will borrow your idea for some of my totes to brighten them...thanks for your post!!!


----------



## glnwhi

Love your bags,I to remember Woolworths we had one about 25 miles away ,always enjoyed the treat of eating there when we went school shopping.


----------



## laurelarts

Those are wonderful!!! I just love button art.


----------



## blumbergsrus

really cute


----------



## blumbergsrus

looks very nice.


----------



## prolife

Wonderful! Thanks for sharing! jude


----------



## knitpick

very pretty. very stylish


----------



## jaml

They are beautiful!


----------



## SallyAnn

Beautiful idea! Love your bags!!!


----------



## Nancylynn1946

The bags are lovely and very generous for your donations. I am sure the ladies will love them.


----------



## Lotty

What a great idea and very pretty too.


----------



## MaggiMoonwytch

What a fabulous idea. I love them.


----------



## Leigh09

Very nice idea&#128522;


----------



## riversong200

Very cool! Love them.


----------



## horsenut1948

they are lovely!!


----------



## tweeter

very nice


----------



## DivaDee

charliesaunt said:


> Very nice....I don't know if we still have a Woolworth's here in the USA...it seems everything is big bulk stores or Walmart.
> 
> I loved Woolworth's. They had a lunch counter and on Wednesday had the best meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Sorry to digress from the subject but the mention of Woolworth's brought back that memory...comfort food.


I remember the hot dogs. They were split and grilled. The buns were sliced from the top down and grilled also. Never found anything worth comparing it to.


----------



## standsalonewolf

:thumbup:


----------



## Damama

charliesaunt said:


> Very nice....I don't know if we still have a Woolworth's here in the USA...it seems everything is big bulk stores or Walmart.
> 
> I loved Woolworth's. They had a lunch counter and on Wednesday had the best meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Sorry to digress from the subject but the mention of Woolworth's brought back that memory...comfort food.


I didn't even know Woolworth still existed. I too remember the lunch counter, they had some yummy strawberry pie, too!
Oops, got so excited remembering the strawberry pie, I forgot to say how much I love the totes! Well done.


----------



## dev7316

What a great idea


----------



## Granana48

Love your little flowers!!


----------



## jeanne63

Woolworths is still alive :?: :?: :?:


----------



## gapeach31781

Those are so cute, love them. We used to have Woolworths here in USA. I thought they were gone from the planet. I loved that store.


----------



## Bunny10

charliesaunt said:


> Very nice....I don't know if we still have a Woolworth's here in the USA...it seems everything is big bulk stores or Walmart.
> 
> I loved Woolworth's. They had a lunch counter and on Wednesday had the best meatloaf with mashed potatoes. Sorry to digress from the subject but the mention of Woolworth's brought back that memory...comfort food.


I too have fond memories of Woolworth. I used to go there with my Mom for lunch and then she would give me 50 cents and let me shop by myself. Downtown Brooklyn was the location of our Woolworth.


----------



## Deenasan

Nice looking bags!!!


----------



## BrightMoon

Nice


----------



## TAYATT

Beautiful!


----------

